# aide windev



## dokik007 (3 Août 2008)

slt  tt le monde je suis debutant sur mac os et je voudrais ke qlq1 me donne des conseils sur windev et comment il marche sous mac os 10.3.9 panther,et quelle version peut marcher sans prob sur mon ibook de processeur 600 mhz et 640 ram et merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Août 2008)

Si tu ne prends même pas la peine de taper toutes les lettres des mots, rares sont ceux qui te donnerons de leur temps pour t'aider.
C'est un conseil amical.

Cordialement


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2008)

dokik007 ne prend pas le temps de taper toutes les lettres&#8230;
pc soft qui édite windev n'a pas pris le temps d'en développer une version pour mac.

comme ça tout est dit.


----------



## Vivid (3 Août 2008)

dokik007 a dit:


> slt  tt le monde je suis debutant sur mac os et je voudrais ke qlq1 me donne des conseils sur windev et comment il marche sous mac os 10.3.9 panther,et quelle version peut marcher sans prob sur mon ibook de processeur 600 mhz et 640 ram et merci



les mots tronqués, tu optimise... ?


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2008)

Dans windev, il y a "win" ce qui aurait quand même pu laisser une piste sur la réponse qu'on allait lui donner


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

dokik007 a dit:


> slt  tt le monde je suis debutant sur mac os et je voudrais ke qlq1 me donne des conseils sur windev et comment il marche sous mac os 10.3.9 panther,et quelle version peut marcher sans prob sur mon ibook de processeur 600 mhz et 640 ram et merci


WinDev est une application uniquement pour Windows. Tu peux, en compilant tes applications en Java, les faire fonctionner sous Mac mais c'est tout.
Essaye Real Basic si tu cherches un IDE doté d'un langage de programmation simple et rapide à apprendre.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour

WinDev ne fonctionne que sous Windows. Sur un iBook (équipé d'un processeur PowerPC, donc), pour faire tourner Windows il faut avoir recours à un logiciel d'émulation.

En ce qui me concerne, j'arrive à faire tourner Windows 98 sur mon Mac Mini G4 grâce à QEmu. C'est très lent, mais ça marche. J'arrive ainsi à réutiliser de vieux logiciels pour PC.

Dans ces conditions, lancer WinDev pourrait être envisagé... à ceci près que (je crois me rappeler) l'installation de WinDev nécessite l'usage d'un dongle de protection. Et là, je pense qu'il vaut mieux oublier et passer son chemin.

Il serait préférable de t'orienter vers un langage et un système de développement réellement standard et interopérable.


----------

